
Social Audio - jgecawich
https://subvert.substack.com/p/social-audio-connection-over-community
======
jgecawich
Social audio has grown rapidly over the past few months:

I wrote about why it's growing so fast here:
[https://subvert.substack.com/p/social-audio-connection-
over-...](https://subvert.substack.com/p/social-audio-connection-over-
community)

Checkout why Clubhouse is becoming a commodity, why @roadtrip_fm by is killing
it, and where the next big opportunity lies.

Names such as have become household names in tech.

Others such as @roadtrip_fm have reinvented TurntableFM with their own spin to
create a straight up vibe of an app.

Social audio is only going to grow from here on out.

Over the next 6-12 months we're going to see rapid adoption of an audio first
strategy -- companies and consumers alike are going recognize the potency of
audio, the ability to create valuable connection and it's advantage over
traditional social & media.

One of the more interesting opportunities in this space will though is
creating the solutions to power these new social audio networks.

Give companies the tools to drop in audio/audio social networks into their
existing apps and good things will happen IMO.

Checkout out the memo linked above for more on this.

------
srikarkomanduri
Loved this, what do you think the catalyst was for these social audio cos to
start popping up? and how do you think FB will go about this?

~~~
jgecawich
corona played a huge factor -- lots of free time and a lot less physical
contact.

FB will probably leverage the existing social graphs within their networks to
start testing this. They already have distribution/discovery nailed ... they
just need to role out a sub product that mimics these features.

